
Seconds of advice on how to survive being attacked by nuclear missiles - robertwiblin
https://nuclearadvice.org/2019/02/01/nuclear-advic/
======
nstj
I was in Hawaii last year when there was the nuclear bomb scare - something
like this would have been infinitely helpful (the suggestion by the author to
share the page via Twitter/FB etc with other people if they’re about to get
hit seems like a good one).

There might be affiliate links on this but I don’t think most people looking
for something to save their life would _really_ care :)

~~~
robertwiblin
I made it and there are no affiliate links on this page.

------
atarian
Affiliate sales page thinly veiled as a PSA.

~~~
kevinskii
Agreed. The "main source" link contains pretty much the same info but without
the affiliate marketing:

[https://www.ready.gov/nuclear-explosion](https://www.ready.gov/nuclear-
explosion)

------
uhrlocher
These SOP's are older stuff, there are very different munitions that have a
different demand. In addition to the atomic tall boy, and fatman bombs we need
to make different preparations for Neutron flux; nuclear EMP; cobalt salted
munitions, and that puts us up to date. in a few years we will have issues
with unidirectional discharge munitions, essentially high energy gamma ray
lazing devices, and if current directions of research pan out, nuclear isomer
munitions of halfnium/actinium may be a concern if they prove to be feasable.

In any event a properly oriented and rivetted trench, and sealed water food
supplies are the major necessities.

